
Programmers Don't know how to Test - hacker1234567
https://ideqa.blogspot.com/2016/10/programmers-dont-know-anything-about.html
======
dozzie
> If you ask developers about equivalence class or boundary testing, I bet you
> you half of the programmers have absolutely no clue what those are and the
> half that have heard of it cannot use it to save their lives.

On the other hand, if I asked a random tester about AST or vector clock, he
wouldn't google his way out of a paper bag. Why would one expect people to
understand something from only barely related field?

~~~
GrumpyYoungMan
> _Why would one expect people to understand something from only barely
> related field?_

Because a lot of mediocre programmers think it's fine to badmouth the testing
profession yet are unable to produce high quality and well tested code by
themselves.

------
ideqa
Why is it always the bad programmers that badmouth testing and the good
programmers actually praise their testers?

